# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Sopimusseitsikkobussien numerointi

## moxu

Käväisin tässä Naantalissa. Menomatkalla linjaa 110 operoi savonlinjalainen telibussi 727, jonka numero lienee SL-konsernin juoksevaa sarjaa. Palatessa linjalla 11 (jonka eroa menomatkalinjaan en ainakaan tällä reittiosuudella havainnut) operoi Juha Jalon seitsikkobussi numero 40. Onko kyseisen bussin numeron määrittänyt tekijä 
1) Sopimusseitsikon autojen juokseva numerointi 
x) Juha Jalon autojen juokseva numerointi vai 
2) Määräytyikö bussin numero jonkin muun tekijän perusteella (mielessä kävi, että kyseinen yksilö olisi voinut olla vuodelta 2000, jolloin Helsingin Bussiliikenteen mallin mukainenkin numerointi olisi mahdollinen)??

----------


## Waltsu

Ei mikään näistä, mutta lähimmäksi osuu vaihtoehto 1.

Seitsikon firmoilla on kullakin oma seitsikkonumeroalueensa: Citybussilla 1-19 ja 228-, Jalolla 21-49, Nyholmilla 50-79, Raision Linjalla 81-99, Muurisella 101-, Julinilla 500-. Läheskään kaikki sarjat eivät ole täysiä. Julin oli aiemmin 40-sarjaa ja Raision Turistiauto (nyttemmin lopetettu) 70-sarjaa, mutta liikenteen paisuminen pakotti uusiin sarjoihin. Citybussin tilurit ovat 20-27 (ilman seitsikkonuolia) ja paikkurit jatkuvat 28:sta, joka kuitenkin on Jalon sarjaa, joten panivat siihen vielä kakkosen eteen.

Turun ja Naantalin välillä 11 ja 110 ajavat samaa reittiä, ero on Kaarinan päässä: 11 Kairiskulman kautta ja 110 Littoisten kautta.

----------


## JSL

Citybussilla olen joskus nähnyt olleen parikin ex-Nyholmin romumahuria, joihin oli lyöty kakkonen vanhan 7x-numeron eteen.

----------


## joku ukko

> Citybussilla olen joskus nähnyt olleen parikin ex-Nyholmin romumahuria, joihin oli lyöty kakkonen vanhan 7x-numeron eteen.


Jospa ne olivatkin Hannu Lehmuksen entisiä autoja, niissäkin oli 7-alkuiset numerot. Tietääkseni Nyholmilta ei ole autoja Virtaselle myyty.

----------


## JSL

Jaa jos tarkotat sitä firmaa joka jäi pois seinähulluista, niin voi ollakin!

----------


## kal_luppi

Kaikista paras olisi, kun Linja Seitsikon(Kuusikon   :Very Happy:  ) numerot laitettaisiin seuraavasti :
Citybus 1-99
Muurinen 100-199
Jalo 200-299
Nyholm 300-399
Raision Linja 400-499
Julin 500-599

Ja melkein joka firmalla kun on turistiautoja, niin niiden numerot voisi olla esimerkiksi Citybussilla 99, 98, 97 jne.

Tai muuten vastaavasti, mutta idea tuli varmaankin kaikille selväksi..   :Wink:

----------


## Mika

Miksi noin?

Miksei laiteta numerointia niinku ne on puhelimen pika valinnoissa mallia muuriselta bussi numero 129 on puhelimessa 329 ? sillon tietäisi mihin soittaa jos on asiaa

----------


## JSL

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Helmikuu+20...+%2821%29f.JPG 
Kas tossa, eri seitsemäsosilla liikkunut, alunperin Kabussin 90. 
Seinähulluilla toi oli ainakin 86, muistaako kukaan oliko muita?

----------


## helleh

> http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Helmikuu+20...+%2821%29f.JPG 
> Kas tossa, eri seitsemäsosilla liikkunut, alunperin Kabussin 90. 
> Seinähulluilla toi oli ainakin 86, muistaako kukaan oliko muita?



Saihan tuo auto TURUN CITYBUS Oy.llä numerokseen ensin 236 ja sitten, kun siirrettiin telit numeroille 1-19 ja 2-akseliset väliin 228-242 sai tuo numeron 4.

----------

